# Virgin Wireless/ Netgear Router problem



## geejay00 (Dec 29, 2008)

I currently connect to the internet through a wireless network set up in my home on here are three computer (two laptops and a PC) up until two days ago the PC had been connecting fine and now won't connect. The Virgin media connection software says the problem is occuring between my PC and the router and continues to prompt me to put in the correct password which i do to no avail. The signal strength on the virginmedia software says very low on the windows connection status it says high but comes up as limited or no connectivity.

I've checked the device manager and there appears to be no problems with my wireless adapter.

Whilst attempting to disable and enable the network adapter my computer restarted itself and on one occasion a blue screen error message came up, IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL.

Below is some info request on a similar topic on here

ISP: Virginmedia
Modem: Ambit Model: E083013.00
Router: Netgear WGR614 v 9
Connection: Wireless
Encryption: WPA-PSK
OS: Windows XP Home SP2
Browser: IE8

I then attempted to ping the below IP addresses

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator.YOUR-E6F02835AE>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator.YOUR-E6F02835AE>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator.YOUR-E6F02835AE>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [169.254.165.82] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
YOUR-E6F02835AE<00> UNIQUE Registered
YOUR-E6F02835AE<20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator.YOUR-E6F02835AE>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-e6f02835ae
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-31-23-CB-A3

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless LAN PCI 802.11 b/g adapter
WN5301A
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-B1-59-15
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.165.82
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator.YOUR-E6F02835AE>


----------



## help4u (Jul 6, 2009)

OK You are getting an invalid IP
<>Connect the comp wired to the router
<>Open the router setup page
<>Change channel and SSID
<>Check if wireless mode on the router is OFF
<>Broadcast SSID should be checked
<>Change the password (just to be sure)
<>Disable WPS(if ur router is a one with WPS)
<>Go to a laptop(which is not connected to the router through a wire)
<>Remove preferred n/ws
<>Try connecting again
<>If u still dont get disable and enable lan card
<>Confirm that u can go online through the modem
<>Try going online also by connecting the router to ur comp with a wire


----------



## help4u (Jul 6, 2009)

Change channel to either 1, 6 or 11 (Sorry forgot to mention that before)


----------



## geejay00 (Dec 29, 2008)

Problem is solved thankyou


----------

